# Canon SLR Cameras + Lenses



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Would anyone know where I can get good / competitively prices Canon camera equipment (SLR bodies, lenses, etc)? I'm actually looking for a good telephoto lens. I'm open to considering Sigmas / Tamrons as well. But overall, it would be great to know of some good stores around Dubai that do decent photography equipment.

Thanks!
FG


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a Canon Store in Dubai Mall (on top floor), plus a whole lot of electronic shops which you could try (on top floor as well).


----------

